# 09 swat tunning issue



## tyson5 (Feb 1, 2009)

anyone having any issues paper tunning an new bowtech swat.I have one i just bought and cant get better than a 3/4 left tear,i can get really close by moving the rest so farto the right that it looks redicules.


----------



## williejay (May 25, 2006)

I would check arrow spine first and the go to a heavier spine. bet it gets rid of the problem.
imo..


----------



## tyson5 (Feb 1, 2009)

tried both a maxima 250 3d select and a maxima 350 3d select ,no chaange.


----------



## timbo2 (Apr 22, 2006)

have you tried different hand {grip} positions?


----------



## tyson5 (Feb 1, 2009)

had another 2 people shoot it through paper for me and same results,atleast i know its not the shooter.
I use a quad ultra hd/ld pro series rest(worked flawless on my 08 alley),i set the center shot to bowtech starting point(7/8),checked it with lazer,arrow squared from loop and bottom of arrow splitting center of rest holes,zero contact seen,bow set at 53 pounds 29 draw,
arrows tried,maxima 250 3d select
maxima 350 3d select
acc 328/500,
fletch tearing left of point 3/4 inch.
the only way it got better was moving my rest so far to the right it hits the riser and looks rediculess.i even tried different point from 75 to 125 grains.could my arrows just be too stiff or i bought a lemon.


----------



## ghenghis (Dec 22, 2006)

have you tried the TL1 launcher?

put some lipstick on the launcher to check for vane contact


----------



## tyson5 (Feb 1, 2009)

yes i have the tl1 on it,tried powder on the rest,no contact.???


----------



## ric2003 (Nov 1, 2006)

*Wow!*

I would send it back. Call Bowtech and explain to them what is going on and they will take care of you. You must have gotten one that something is going on that is not quite right. I had no problems tuning mine with nano's and fatboy 500's.


----------



## Gils4x4 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Most likely*

More than likely you have run into a limb issue or a cam alignment issue. I know some folks will sawp the top limb for the bottom limb and the bottom limb for the top limb. This can be a fix, but a gaurantee. I have also seen people shim the cams to one side or another to get a good tear. Eighter way, if this is a new bow I would send it back and let Bowtech do this for you. But feel good, it is not you.


----------

